# Requirement for a solid Wireless network around my Big house!



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

Questionnaire :

1.ISP :Local Fiber Optic Network(Nettech)

2.Plan : 2 Mbps till 20 GB;512 Kbps post FUP

3.Connection Type: Wan port cable internet!

4.Area of house:

      4000 sq.ft * 3 storeys

      At least need coverage on top 2 floor!
      Ground floor is unused!

5.Budget :₹5k + 1k tolerance

6.Previous setup:

   I had placed W8968 on BSNL in living and it broadcasted to all rooms except rear on 2 floor and living kitchen on 1 st floor!

7. My plan:

Get Asus RT-N12 C1. -₹1.8k 5 dbi omnidirectional 
1-2 range extenders!

I am totally new at this so please suggest a good network plan!

I want full coverage on 1st and second floor!


----------



## ajroxx16 (Jun 19, 2014)

Go for 2mbps plan.
I can only suggest you to place your router on correct locations so as to get maximum strength.
Place your router on 1st floor top with antenna facing perpendicular, you may receive good signals on both floors (just theoretical).

Ask your ISP guy regarding it, he might help you out with proper arrangements and router location.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

ajroxx16 said:


> Go for 2mbps plan.
> I can only suggest you to place your router on correct locations so as to get maximum strength.
> Place your router on 1st floor top with antenna facing perpendicular, you may receive good signals on both floors (just theoretical).
> 
> Ask your ISP guy regarding it, he might help you out with proper arrangements and router location.



I my city's ISP guys are crap!
They don't know anything!Not even diploma in E&TC

Anyways I tried that I did receive range only in hall and kitchen of 2nd floor!


----------



## ajroxx16 (Jun 21, 2014)

Use a repeater then.
Hope this link helps u out.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 22, 2014)

Guys anyone tried Netgear WN300RP Universal Range Extender!

Netgear WN3000RP Universal Wi-Fi Range Extender - Netgear: Flipkart.com

If I pair with above router or other TP-Link router MR...
Will the setup work!??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 23, 2014)

Bump ------
Please help guys!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2014)

read reviews,that's all i can say at this point.use sites like amazon international(not india one) to get an idea.e.g.looking at tp-link range extender(wa730re) reviews on amazon international/uk site it seems that configuring it manually is a bit difficult but otherwise it works fine.all range extenders use same principle & similar technology so they should work same,any difference is due to quality of hardware component(e.g.antenna) which is not possible to analyze in advance unless you actually see the product in action.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 9, 2014)

Guys which router then?
Asus RT-N12 C1
TP-Link MR320
Cisco E900

I will couple it with range extender from Netgear!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 10, 2014)

Bump !


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 11, 2014)

Guys and idea about this router!
I need to decide fast!
Please Help!
Asus RT-N12HP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 AP/Range Extender - Asus: Flipkart.com

2*9dbi!

Please help me!


----------



## rj27 (Jul 11, 2014)

Routers is good enough and the 9 dbi antenna do offer a slightly better signal. Only the price seems to be on a higher side else seems good enough.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 12, 2014)

rj27 said:


> Routers is good enough and the 9 dbi antenna do offer a slightly better signal. Only the price seems to be on a higher side else seems good enough.



Or should I go with 
Cisco E900+Netgear Range Extender?(2300+2450)
Or 
TP-Link MR320+Netgear Range Extender?
(1900+2450)
Or 
Asus N12C1 + Netgear Range Extender?
(180+2450)

Guys I need to buy fast or my bro will get that crap digisol from Internet wala!


----------



## rj27 (Jul 12, 2014)

Go for the tp link mr3420 plus the netgear range extender. Would cover all of your purpose within budget. Good range all over the place with the additional benefit of the tp link router capable of handling usb dongles if ever you need a 3G backup someday.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry for resurrecting old thread but I am in trouble!
A lot of trouble!

I need to setup full coverage and I am planning to buy this-
RouterBoard.com : GrooveA 52HPn

500 mW output power is sufficient for 3x 3000 sq. ft home!

I got this mail from official Indian reseller of this product-


View attachment 14730

Currently I have Asus N12- D1 and it's very poor range just spreads coverage to upper and lower living.

What do you think guys?
Shall I proceed?
Anyone installed such products or have any experience with them?


Edit - reseller - Multilink Computers,New Delhi.


Regards,
Kunal


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 11, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2014)

why follow new/unfamiliar/ way when known working way is there?just get range extender/s with 5dbi detachable antennas & buy a powerful antenna like the one below if you feel the need.
TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna - Buy TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello guys !
Sorry for bumping up this old thread again.

But I might require assistance.

So my initial setup was

Local Broadband + Asus 12 + R7000 (bridge mode)

First floor fully covered 
Second floor half covered which was fine.

New Setup-

Reliance Jiofi2 device + Asus N12 (broke) + R7000 (Got a new Replacement)

Jiofi2 speed - 7-10 Mbps continuous.

So Jiofi2 is itself a router with range up to 10m

I cannot connect R7000 to repeater mode with Jiofi 2 

I would have to flash firmware.

New Position of devices -
Both in the centre of house 

Jiofi 2 near centre of second floor and R7000 2.5 m vertically below it on first floor.

So here are my options -
#1. Open the Brand New R7000 flash xwrt/ddwrt and try using repeater mode.

ANOMALY - Will R7000 be able pull Jiofi's signal and repeat it?

#2 - Sell R7000 Get Mi 3 router from Gearbest for 2200.I tested for my Mi 2 router device and it was perfectly able to repeat Jiofi 2 signal.

#3. Sell R7000 and get Ubiquiti Unfi AC lite for 6.5k -7.5k from brick and mortar shop/dealer

Please suggest for any alternative suggestions.

Regards,
Kunal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 16, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hello guys !
> Sorry for bumping up this old thread again.
> 
> But I might require assistance.
> ...



Any ideas?
Calling all networking experts 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2016)

I think option 2(already tested by you) & 3(ubiquiti products have a reputation in terms of wifi range) seems better.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2016)

if your budget permits go for ubiquiti ac wireless access point. It is enterprise quality with good coverage and rock solid performance.


----------

